
Ask HN: Non-Tech Home Hobbies - questsfornoobs
I&#x27;ve reached a saturation point with the amount of time I&#x27;m spending on a computer as it&#x27;s my job and most of my leisure at this point. As most of us are and will be stuck at home for the foreseeable future, what are some non-tech home hobbies your practicing?
======
odsturm
Terrain model building:
[https://www.youtube.com/user/TheTerrainTutor](https://www.youtube.com/user/TheTerrainTutor)

